# Hitachi 20BM7 Chasi TA41-40007E Fuente se corta



## juan rivero (Feb 24, 2014)

Buenas, tengo un problema en la fuente el cual no puedo dar con la falla, usa 5Q0765 levanta mucha temperatura y se apaga por completo hasta las luz del stand-by, lo apaga de llave principal descarga filtro, enciendo funciona luego corta, tensión de salida de fuente 125V estable hasta que corta, probé algunos resistores y no están fuera de valor, no probé el integrado no estoy consiguiendo, alguna sugerencia, gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2014)

Cambiale los electrolíticos de bajo valor 1 o 10 uF  de primario y secundario


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 24, 2014)

desvincula la fuente y probala con la lampara ,quizás no sea la fuente


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 25, 2014)

Buen día, ahí realice la pruebas de los electrolíticos, primario y secundario, no hay cambio, con respecto de desconectar y conectar foco, no enciende ni el foco, queda titilando led, sera por consumo o trabaja con fly back para que oscile, saludos



Hola amigo, disculpen no me funciona la prueba del foco, comento conecte una fuente exterior con las tensiones que requiere, trabaja bien y apena entibia la fuente, quiere decir que el problema se encuentra en el primario, gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola Amigo, bueno, la recomendación de su majestad "el-rey-julien", es la 1ra. opción a tomar, cuando existe ese síntoma.



juan rivero dijo:


> Buen día, ahí realice la pruebas de los electrolíticos, primario y secundario, no hay cambio, con respecto de desconectar y conectar foco, no enciende ni el foco, queda titilando led, sera por consumo o trabaja con fly back para que oscile, saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Hola amigo, disculpen no me funciona la prueba del foco, comento conecte una fuente exterior con las tensiones que requiere, trabaja bien y apena entibia la fuente, quiere decir que el problema se encuentra en el primario, gracias



Bueno, como has conectado la lámpara?
Cómo has desvinculado el secundario? Si la fuente posee realimentación optoacoplada,* NUNCA*, debe desvincularse esa etapa, ya que la fuente puede entregar su máxima tensión, y adiós a todo lo que está en el secundario.


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola, desconecte el THS y conecte el foco, o si no tendría que disimular del  power para que quede prendida la fuente, pero ahora con la otra fuente exterior que coloque me saque la duda, lo deje casi una hora, entibia apena, con la fuente de el a los 5 minuto corta, hierve el integrado, seguiré investigando, me van a conseguir un 5Q0765 un colega local, por lo meno para sacar la duda, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 25, 2014)

revisa los capasitores chicos,los de poliester y cerámicos ,revisa diodos con fugas..zener también,,,
PD:
yo decía de probar la fuente con la lampara,pero a la salida de la fuente a modo de carga ,para comprobar si regula bien ,hay que quitar el tr del horizontal,
no hase falta que enciendas el tv,solo verifica si la tencion de la fuente es estable y no se apaga la fuente,la lampara puedes poner una de 40 o 60 wat,

PD:
    antes de probar con la lampara revisa si no hay un regulador de voltaje que caliente mucho (7812 y 7805),
si el regulador esta en corto y/o con un mal funcionamiento hace que se eleve el consumo en la fuente y esta se protege


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola, comento que en fuente verifique todos los elementos, resistor,diodos e filtros, este no trae reguladores como otros modelos, voy a esperar si hoy por la tarde me consiguen el integrado es solo para probar, no probé ante porque no lo consigo aquí, esta pedido, gracia por su colaboración


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola juan rivero,comprobaste el estado de c803 y c806?.


Pd si sacamos L804 y R621 ,y pones una lampara de 60w en la salida de D807 +125V, sigue haciendo lo mismo?


Saludos.


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 26, 2014)

buenas, comento después de probar toda la fuente, conseguí el 5Q0765 para probar, efectivamente es el responsable de la falla, lo mas practico y lógico seria probar de un principio, pero aquí todavía no hay, gracia a todos lo que participaron, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 27, 2014)

nunca tuve problemas con ese ic,
¿ no estaría mal aislado o le fataria grasa al ic y su disipador?


----------



## elgriego (Feb 27, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> nunca tuve problemas con ese ic,
> ¿ no estaría mal aislado o le fataria grasa al ic y su disipador?



Como anda su excelencia,tanto tiempo,le dire que a este humilde servidor ,le han tocado ci s de esos ,que estan perfectamnte bien en apariencia ,pero dejan de oscilar,otros que dejan de rendir,entregan menos voltage,pero nunca ,me toco uno que calentara y cortaraHasta ahora!!!!


Saludos.


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola amigos, comento a mi me dio un dolor de cabeza, lo deje y le di al dueño que lo lleve, me dejo y me dijo que me tome el tiempo, volví de nuevo, contar es una cosa, pero levante uno por uno todo y probé y alguno por duda cambie, me refiero elementos de fuente, en impreso donde va el 5Q0765 esta marrón de tanta temperatura que levanto, la tensión con original tenia 125,7V, con el que funciona tiene 124,6V, pero la temperatura es normal se puede tocar el disipador con el otro no, comento estoy esperando el nuevo integrado y el prestado tengo que devolver esta  semana, lo deje dos días completo funcionado con tapa pero todo bien, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2014)

ojo que si la placa esta marrón,puede que se alla carbonizado y la placa se vuelve semiconductora.
cuando eso pasa el ic hace cosas raras ,,para tener en cuenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2014)

Averiguá si éste es el reemplazo : FSCQ0765RT


----------



## juan rivero (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola, cuando conseguí para probar el integrado, ante colocar lo limpie todo la parte de la fuente con solvente, con respecto al CQ0765RT yo sin consultar si es reemplazable tenia uno aquí lo puse, lo que hizo fue incendio luz stand-by, di orden power hizo un ruido como que levanto alta y nada mas, luego ya no prendió ni la luz, quedo totalmente cero, así que en este chasis no es reemplazable, no se en otro.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Averiguá si éste es el reemplazo : FSCQ0765RT





juan rivero dijo:


> Hola, cuando conseguí para probar el integrado, ante colocar lo limpie todo la parte de la fuente con solvente, con respecto al CQ0765RT yo sin consultar si es reemplazable tenia uno aquí lo puse, lo que hizo fue incendio luz stand-by, di orden power hizo un ruido como que levanto alta y nada mas, luego ya no prendió ni la luz, quedo totalmente cero, así que en este chasis no es reemplazable, no se en otro.


dos respuestas en uno ¡¡¡
no son compatibles , ese ic genera en stb  125 v   y la fuente , corta por protección (sobretension)
el 5Q0765rt en stb oscila a 90 volt y en operación se queda en unos 120/5 vol....
un posible reemplazo puede ser el CQ1265RT,pero no para todos los chasis ,en algunos funciona,en otros no,
hay que mirar la hoja de datos,en la parte de la hoja de aplicacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2014)

Che , y al que calienta , ponerle un Mosfet afuera a que haga el trabajo fuerte . . .  ?


----------



## juan rivero (Mar 6, 2014)

Buenas, recién mire el foro, visto que podía probar de colocar un transistor por fuera, no es mala idea, pero ya me llego el repuesto nuevo, coloque y lo entregue, gracias por todos los datos, saludos


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 27, 2022)

Buenas tardes.
Me causa curiosidad algo en este TV, y es: ¿como se efectúa la regulación de los voltajes de fuente?  
Veo un opto-acoplador y un inversor de nivel lógico... y nada más.


----------

